
The 'Age progressed photo' mistake - chanux
http://mashable.com/2010/01/17/fbi-bin-laden/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
chanux
This link gives a clear picture of the scene
[http://in.news.yahoo.com/139/20100117/882/twl-fbi-admits-
usi...](http://in.news.yahoo.com/139/20100117/882/twl-fbi-admits-using-
spanish-politician.html)

Too much sugar on Mashable article.

